# 55l Psuedo Iwagumi



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,

This is the first time i'm putting up a scape for scrutiny.
Do give me your valued comments and suggestions.



















Aquascape Details:

Size: ~55l (50cm x 25cm x 38cm)
Lighting: 2 x 36w PL (10hrs a day)
Substrate: Eco-Complete
C02: Pressurised at 30ppm
Flora: HC, Echinodorus 'Tenellus'

For your valued comments/suggestions please.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I think it looks good, but the rocks are pointing to low, try to slant them up a little. I love the rocks btw!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice man! I also think the rocks are a bit small unless it was designed like that.
I would like to see more pictures of your tank once the Hc has covered the whole substrate. I think the 2 section idea is good for this size tank.
well done!
Luis


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*nice*

very nice. I'd probably do some stem plants in the backround...but thats just me...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I love it! That's a tank that can be viewed from both (all four?) sides and looks simple and elegant (although we know it isn't simple!).


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

My two cents:
1) the 1st pic looks really dark, can you brighten it to heighten the effect.
2) the HC patch on the left (my left, when viewing the pic) the one big round mound, can you trim it alittle bit and place some on the right back corner to fill that space.
3) the rocks do look low for the scape, maybe heighten it with a twiggy DW behind the larger piece of rock on the right. Don't know if Iwagami is suppose to include any DW?!
Either than that, this is my thoughts and I don't mean to offend you in anyway. I relly love this piece. Maybe when everything is filled up, some blood cherry red shrimps will make the scape hella kool!!! BTW, what are your tanks specs, mind I ask. Thanks Eric.


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Tank Spec as per posted in first post:

Size: ~55l (50cm x 25cm x 38cm)
Lighting: 2 x 36w PL (10hrs a day)
Substrate: Eco-Complete
C02: Pressurised at 30ppm
Flora: HC, Echinodorus 'Tenellus'

Thanks for the critiques guys, much appreciated.
The rocks are indeed small, but over in WA, everything is impossible to come by.
I had to search for close to 4 months before i found a source for such rocks.
The biggest rock is just as long as your palm (without fingers), just to give a guage of size.
Lol i'm not sure if adding DW would lose its iwagumi seat either.
Btw, Shrimps are illegal to bring in where i come from.

Cheers,
Jerome


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Work with what you have and enjoy your layout! the rock size is very important indeed but in your situation with all the limitations of hard scape materials I think you did an excellent job Jerome! so keep up the good work and keep us posted with more pictures in the future.
55 liters is BTW a small size tank, about 18X9X15 so once again good job!
Luis


----------



## punie (Jan 10, 2005)

Gawsh.
Thanks for your kind words Luis.
I guess i could have gotten better rocks, but i'm a "make-do-with-what-i-have" scaper, so i suppose apart from slight tweaking of positions of the rocks, and the lack of plant variety, anything else i could improve on?

I doubt i'll be able to post further updates, i've just placed this setup on sale in my local aquarist forum, but i'm still happy with the results anyhow.

Would 55l be considered a Nano?

Cheers,
Jerome


----------

